# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  رحلة مع ابواب قاهرة المعز .......!!!!!!!

## ابن طيبة

هذه هي ابواب القاهرة التي قد نكون سمعنا عنها و قد نكون لم نسمع شيء عن بعضها

باب زويلة 	
باب النصر 	باب الفتوح‏	   
الباب الأخضر 
باب البحر 	باب التوفيق	   
الباب الجديد 
باب الشعرية 
باب البرقية 	   
باب الحسينية 
باب الخلق 
باب السلسلة 	   
باب الغوري 
باب الوزير 	باب خان الخليلى	   
باب الفرج 	باب قايتباى  

باب زويلة

(485‏ هجرية ـ‏1092‏ ميلادية‏) ويعرف باسم بوابة المتولي ويتكون من كتلة بنائية ضخمة عرضها‏25.72‏ متر وعمقها‏25‏ مترا وارتفاعها‏24‏ مترا عن المستوي الاصلي للشارع‏,‏ ويتكون الباب من برجين مستديرين يبرز ثلث الكتلة النباتية خارج السور ويتوسط البرجين ممر مكشوف يؤدي الي باب المدخل ويرتفع البرجان الي ثلثي الارتفاع في بناء مصمت ويأتي في الثلث العلوي من كل منهما حجرة دفاع يغطيها قبو طولي يتقاطع مع قبو عرضي .

* باب النصر ‏*

(480‏ هجريةـ‏1087‏ ميلادية‏)‏وهو من العمائر الحربية الفاطمية ويتكون من كتلة ضخمة من البناء عرض واجهتها‏24.22‏ متر وعمقه‏20‏ مترا وارتفاعه‏25‏ مترا ويتكون الجزء البارز من برجين مربعين بينهما ممر مكشوف يؤدي الي باب المدخل‏,‏ يرتفع كل برج من البرجين الي ثلثي الارتفاع الكلي في بناء مسمط أما الثلث العلوي فعبارة عن حجرة دفاع لها سقف يغطيه قبة ضحلة وبجدران الحجرة فتحات لرمي السهام وقد زخرفت نهاية ثلثي البرج بمجموعة من الصور والدروع المنحوتة البارزة‏,‏ ويتوج فتحة الباب عقد مسطح يعلوه نص تأسيسي بالخط الكوفي من ثلاثة سطور نص‏(‏ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ـ لا اله الا الله وحده لاشريك له محمد رسول الله ـ علي ولي الله ـ صلي الله عليه وعلي الائمة من ذريتهم أجمعين‏)‏
في عهد الحملة الفرنسية أدخلت تعديلات جوهرية علي باب النصر لتوسيع فتحات مزاغل السهام في حجرتي الدفاع بحيث تصبح من الخارج أكثر اتساعا من الداخل لاستعمالها في الضرب بالمدافع بدلا من السهام‏,‏ ويتميز باب النصر بوجود أقراص مستديرة علي ارتفاع ستة مداميك تشكل اطراف أعمدة رخامية رابطة وضعت افقيا بعرض الجدران حتي تزيد من متانة البناء‏.‏ 

*باب الفتوح‏* 

(485‏ هجرية ـ‏1092‏ ميلادية‏)‏ انشيء هذا الباب بأبراجه من الحجر الجيد النحت ويبلغ عرض الكتلة البنائية‏22.85‏ متر وعمقها‏25‏ مترا وارتفاعها‏22‏ مترا وتبرز ثلث الكتلة البنائية خارج الأسوار أما الثلثان الباقيان فيقعان داخل المدينة الثلث العلوي من البرجين المصمتين عبارة عن حجرة دفاع مزودة بمزاغل لرمي السهام وسقف الحجرتين عبارة عن اقببة متقاطعة‏,‏ ويعلو فتحة المدخل اطار حجري بارز علي شكل عقد يفصل من عقد الدخله وواجهة المباني وبها أماكن لتكشف الواقف عند الباب من المهاجمين لسهولة رميهم بالسهام والحراب والمواد الكاوية والمصهورة والسوائل المغلية وهو يشبه مثيله في باب النصر وباب زويلة‏.‏ 

*الباب الأخضر*

هو كتلة من البناء بالحجر المنحوت ، عرضها نحو 6.65 أمتار وارتفاعها 5.85 أمتار، توازى الواجهة الجنوبية الغربية لمشهد الحسين قرب الناصية الجنوبية لحجرة الضريح ، وكان يسمى قبل ذلك ( باب الحسين ) حسب ما أثبتته خريطة الحملة الفرنسية ، وهذا الباب هو الأثر الفاطمى الوحيد الباقى من مشهد الحسين ، الذى بنى ليحتوى على رأسه المحفوظ فى صندوق من الفضة ، وشيد جامع بجواره حسب أقوال ابن جبير ، الذى زار مصر فى سنة572 هـ ( 1184 م ) وتم ذلك عقب نقل الرأس من مشهد الحسين فى عسقلان ، ووصوله إلى القاهرة فى 8 جمادى الآخرة 548 هـ ( 1153) . لإنقاذه من الوقوع فى أيدى الإفرنج الذين كانوا يهددون المدينة . 
وفتحة المرور فى الباب الأخضر عرضها يقرب من مترين وارتفاعها نحو مترين ونصف . ووضعت الفتحة داخل حشوة عريضة عالية ، يتوجها عقد مدبب ، وفوق فتحة الممر وضعت حشوة على هيئة شباك مسدود ، لها عقد ذو حليات من نوع كان منتشراً فى العمائر الفاطمية , وإلى الجانب الأيسر من عقد الحشوة الكبرى وضعت سرة محفورة فى الحجر تملأ دائرتها الوسطى زخارف هندسية مفرغة فى الحجر ، فى دقة واتقان تامين . 
ورصت حولها فصوص نصف دائرية عميقة ، وزخارف نباتية من الطراز الفاطمى الأصيل ، وتماثلها سرة أخرى إلى يمين العقد . 
ويتوج كتلة الباب الأخضر بقايا سياج من ضلوع ، تتشابك فى وحدات هندسية صنعت من الجص ، وضع بين بقايا هذا السياج لوح حفرت عليه كتابة تسجيلية ذكر فيها تاريخ بناء المئذنة الأيوبية ، التى شيدت فوق كتلة الباب الأخضر ، وذلك فى شهر شوال سنة 634 هـ ( 1237م ) والتى لازال جزؤها المربع الأسفل باقياً . 


*باب البحر* 

أطلق هذا الاسم على بابين : أحدهما باب من أبواب القصر الفاطمى الشرقى الكبير والثانى باب من أبواب الأسوار الأيوبية لمدينة مصر عاصمة الديار المصرية . 
باب البحر من أبواب الأسوار الأيوبية لمدينة مصر العاصمة فقد سمى بذلك الاسم لقربه من النيل ، وبقيت آثاره حتى سنة 1847 م ، ثم تم هدمه بأمر محمد على ، ولم يبق منه شئ ، وكان باب البحر هذا أحد بابين جعلا فى جزء من السور الشمالى ، الذى شيد فى العصر الأيوبى أيام صلاح الدين بعد توليه السلطنة ليحمى العاصمة ، وليكمل امتداد سور حصن القاهرة الشمالى نحو الغرب ، بين ناصية الحصن الشمالية الغربية ، وبين قلعة المقـس . وشيد باب البحر والباب الآخر ، وهو باب الشعرية فى ذلك القطاع من السور ، فى سنة 572 هـ ( 1174 م) على يد الخصى بهاء الدين قراقوش وزير صلاح الدين ، الذى هدف من ذلك إلى أن يحيط العاصمة كلها ، بما فيها من أحياء ، مثل القاهرة أو حصن الفاطميين والفسطاط والعسكر والقطائع ، وما استجد حولها وبينها من أحياء فى غرب القاهرة حتى ساحل النيل الشرقى . 


*باب التوفيق* 

هو أحد أبواب القاهرة الفاطمية ، ومن الواضح أن الباب كان فى الضلع الشرقى للحصن ، وهو احد أضلاع السور الذى بناه إما جوهر الصقلى أو بدر الجمالى ، وكان يظن أن آثاره فى الجهة الشرقية قد اختفت واندثرت تماماً ، ولكن كشفت الصدفة عن ذلك الباب أثناء عمليات إعداد منطقة من الأرض تقع إلى الشرق من مبانى الأزهر والجامعة الأزهرية الحالية . 
ويفصل سور صلاح الدين عن باب التوفيق فى هذه الجهة الشرقية من القاهرة مسافة حوالى 25 متراً هى التى أطلق عليها المقريزى ( بين السورين ) وكان يقابلها من الجهة الأخرى فى غرب القاهرة مسافة تماثلها كانت معروفة أيضاً باسم بين السورين . 
وباب التوفيق شيد بالحجر المنحوت ، وهو مجرد باب ذى قبو من الحجر يحيط بعقدة من الخارج عقد آخر أكبر منه ، ويفصل العقدين عن بعضهما فى الجزء العلوى شق مستعرض يصل على أرضيته بحيث يكشف الواقف على السطح من يحاول اقتحام الباب ودخوله ، ويمكن ضربه بالسهام والحراب وإسقاط الأحجار والمراد الملتهبة فوق رأسه . فهو بذلك يماثل ما فى باقى الأبواب التى شيدها بدر الجمالى . وعلى قمة واجهة عقد فتحة الباب لوح من الحجر حفر عليه بالخط الكوفى اسم باب التوفيق ، وإن تاريخ البناء هو 480 هـ ( 1085 م ) . 


*الباب الجديد* 

اسم يطلق على بابين من أبواب الحصون والقلاع فى العصر الإسلامى فى مصر ولا يزالان موجودين حتى الآن : أحدهما يرجع إلى نهاية العصر الفاطمى أى حوالى 567 هـ ( 1170 م ) ، والآخر حديث نسبياً إذ شيد فى عصر محمد على . 
أما القديم فيوجد فى السور الشرقى لمدينة القاهرة ، وهو السور الذى شيده صلاح الدين بن أيوب ، عندما كان وزيراً للخليفة العاضد الفاطمى ويوجد الباب على مسافة 150 متراً إلى الجنوب من الناصية الشمالية الشرقية للمدينة وهى الناصية التى شيد عندها برج الظفر . 
وتصميم الباب الجديد الفاطمى الذى بناه صلاح الدين من نوع الباشورة الذى يمتاز بابتكارات معمارية تجعل له حصانة كبيرة ، وذلك بسبب وضع انعطافات عدة فى طريق دخول من يحاول اقتحام باب الحصن أو القلعة وينتشر نوع الباشورة فى الديار الشامية فى العصر الأيوبى للدفاع عن تلك البلاد أمام هجمات الصليبيين . 
ويتكون الباب الجديد من برجين بارزين عن وجه السور : أحدهما كبير متعامد الأضلاع ، والآخر صغير مسقطه أكبر قليلاً من نصف دائرة . وفى كل من ناحيتى البرج المربع دعامة مسقطها من ثلاثة أرباع دائرة . ويحتوى البرج المربع فى داخله على رحبة مربعة صغيرة للمدخل وفى كل من الجدارين الشمالى والشرقى شق لرمى السهام على من يحاول عبور الخندق المحيط به . 

*باب الشعرية* 

عرفت بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى طائفة من البربر ، يقال لهم بنو الشعرية ، وهو أحد بابين كانا فى جزء من السور الشمالى الذى شيده بهاء الدين قراقوش وزير السلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبى . 
وكان ذلك الجزء من السور الشمالى به باب البحر وباب الشعرية ، وكان يمتد بين الناصية الشمالية الغربية لحصن القاهرة الفاطمى ، وبين قلعة المقس التى بنيت عند ضفة النيل فى ذلك الوقت وكان موضعها مجاوراً لجامع أولاد عنان الحالى فى مكان جامع المقس الذى كان قد شيده الحاكم بأمر الله . 
بقى باب الشعرية حتى سنة 1884 فقد سجل فى كراسة لجنة حفظ الآثار العربية فى تلك السنة أن أجزاء منه كانت باقية ، ومنها لوحة بالخط الكوفى ، كما شوهد رسم نسر محفور على حجرين من الأنقاض ، وكان النسر رنكاً ( أى شارة ) لصلاح لدين الأيوبى . ولازالت المنطقة حول الباب تسمى بباب الشعرية كما عرف به ميدان كبير . 


*باب البرقية* 

أنشأه جوهر القائد عام 359 هـ عندما أقام السور الأول وعرف بعد ذلك باسم باب الغريب غير أنه هدم عام 1936 ثم أنشئت مكانه جامعة الأزهر . 
أما باب البرقية الثانى : فقد أنشأه صلاح الدين الأيوبى عام (569 هـ - 1184 م ) فى سور القاهرة الشرقى المشرف على الصحراء الشرقيةبهدف توسيع القاهرة من الجهة الشرقية . 

*باب الحسينية* 

أقيم على رأس الطريق الموصل من باب الفتوح لميدان الجيش المعروف الآن بشارع الحسينية وشارع البيومى وقد هدم هذا الباب عام 1895 م . 


*باب الخلق* 
كان على رأس الطريق الموصل من باب زويلة لميدان باب الخلق المعروف الآن بشارع تحت الربع وقد أنشئ هذا الباب أيام الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب عام ( 639 هـ - 1241 م ) وكان أسمه أول الأمر باب الخرق وكان يفتح عليه ميدان باب الخلق ولكن لاستهجان كلمة الخرق وحيث أن هذا الميدان كان يمر به كثير استبدلت مصلحة التنظيم فى عهد الخديوى إسماعيل هذه الكلمة وسمى بميدان باب الخلق والذى يعرف الآن بميدان أحمد ماهر . 


*باب السلسلة بقلعة الجبل* 

يعرف اليوم بباب العرب ويطل على قلعة الجبل ، له مئذنتان كبيرتان ، وعرف قديماً بباب السلسلة وباب الأصطبل . 


*باب الغوري* 

يقع هذا الباب في منتصف سوق خان الخاليلى وهو موجود حتى الآن على حاله وبنقوشه وكتاباته مقل ( أمر بإنشاء هذا المكان المبارك السلطان الملك الأشرف أبو النصر قانصوه الغورى عز نصره ) وهو باب شاهق مرتفع يحلى عقده بمقرنصات أحيطت بزخارف وقد غطى بمقرنصات جميلة تنتهى بطاقية بها لفظ الجلالة . 


*باب الوزير* 

أحد أبواب القاهرة الخارجية فى سورها الشرقى الذى أنشأه صلاح الدين ويقع فى المسافة الواقعة بين الباب المحروق وبين قلعة الجبل . قتحه الوزير نجم الدين محمد قلاون عام ( 842 هـ - 1341 م ) لذلك عرف بباب الوزير وإليه ينسب شارع الوزير وقرافة باب الوزير وهو لا يزال قائماً حتى الآن . 


*باب خان الخليلى* 

فى عام ( 917 هـ - 1511 م ) أراد الأمير سيف الدين جركس الخليلى فى عصر الملك الظارهر برقوق فى القرن الرابع عشر أن ينشئ خاناً ، فوقع اختياره على بقايا مقبرة الزعفران ثم جاء اليلطان الغورى فأمر بهدم الخان وإعادة بنائه وأنشأ فيه الحوانيت ويعرف اليوم بوكالة القطن . 
وعلى الرغم من التغييرات التى طرأت على الخان فلا يزال مدخله العظيم على حاله بنقوشه وكتاباته وقد قام الغورى بإنشاء بوابتين كبيرتين حافلتين بالزخارف ولا يزال اسم الغورى وألقابه باقياً حتى الآن . 


*باب الفرج* 
ليس له أثراً حالياً ولكنه كان يقع فى سور القاهرة الجنوبى عند القاعة التى بها الضريح الذى يسمى مقام الست سعادة الكائن فى الزاروية القبلية الغربية لمبنى مديرية الأمن بميدان أحمد ماهر . 


*باب قايتباى* 

أقيم عام (899 هـ - 1494 م ) يقع فى نهاية شارع السيدة عائشة من الجهة القبلية يقال له باب قايتباى لأن الملك الأشرف قايتباى هو الذى جدد الباب الحالى وقد سُمى أيضاً بباب السيدة عائشة . 


*(وجب التنويه ان الموضوع بالطبع كمعظم مواضيعي في القاعة التاريخية موضوع بحثي يعتمد علي كتب تاريخية لاساتذة في التاريخ و كذلك بعض مواقع النت التي استقي منها معلوماتي)*
*للحديث بقية*

----------


## أنفـــــال

و سأنتظر البقية  :: 
 ::

----------


## ahmssobh

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
معلومات جديدة وقيمة ويا ريت بعض الصور ان امكن ومنتظرين حضرتك  فى الدعوة لتعلم الهيروغليفية  قبل أى شىء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> و سأنتظر البقية


*الاخت الفاضلة انفال سوف تاتي البقية مسرعة ما دمتي تداخلتي في الموضوع فاعجبك
مرحبا بك معنا بعد طول غياب
دمتي بالف خير اختي الفاضلة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
> معلومات جديدة وقيمة ويا ريت بعض الصور ان امكن ومنتظرين حضرتك  فى الدعوة لتعلم الهيروغليفية  قبل أى شىء*


*الاخ الحبيب عبد الرحمن جاري تكملة الموضوع و جاري رفع الصور و اضافتها في البقية 
اما موضوع اللغة الهيروغليفية فارجو ان تساعدني انت به لانه ارهقني و يعلم الله ذلك
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بداية القصة

لماذا سميت بالقاهرة

كانت الشمس قد أوشكت على المغيب على ضفاف مجري النيل، بعد أن استغرقت عملية العبور الفضاء بجوار المقطم من الصبح حتى العصر، ولم يدع القائد جوهر الصقلي فرصة لجنوده للراحة، وأمر بان يختط على الفور عاصمة جديدة تليق بالخلفاء الفاطميين الذين خططوا للسيطرة على المغرب والمشرق وحكم العالم.
وعلى عادة أهل ذلك الزمان، استخار جوهر بعض المنجمين المغارة، وطلب منهم أن يراقبوا طوالع النجوم ليختاروا طالعا ذا فأل حسن لبدء عملية بناء العاصمة الجديدة، ومن أجل ذلك نصت أعمدة خشية حول دائر المكان، وعلقت بيت تلك الأعمدة حبال تتدلى منها أجراس صغيرة.
وبينما كانوا المنجمون يرقبون السماء، حط غراب على الحبال الممتدة، فتحركت الأجراس مصادفة، وبدأ الحفارون والبناءون عماليتهم على الفور .. وعندئذ صار المنجمون الذين أخذوا بهذه المفاجأة غير المتوقعة وقالوا: "القاهرة في الطالع" .. "القاهر" هذا هو كوكب المريخ أو "قاهر الفلك" كما يسميه الفلكيون العرب ومن هنا جاءت تسمية المدينة الجديدة باسم "القاهرة".

ثلاث عواصم إسلامية .. قبل القاهرة 

في سنة 640 م دخل نور الإسلام إلى مصر على يد عمرو بن العاص الذي اقتحم بجيشه " حصن بابيلون" حيث كانت تعسكر القوات الرومانية،. وبالقرب من هذا الحصن المنيع الذي يقع حاليا بحي "مصر القديمة " أنشأ عمرو مدينة "الفسطاط" لتصبح أول عاصمة لمصر الإسلامية.
وفي سنة 750 م استولى العباسيون على مصر وقتلوا "مروان بن محمد" آخر الخلفاء الأمويين، وكان قد لجأ إلى مصر هربا منهم بعد أن استولوا على ملكه. وأنشأ العباسيون عاصمة جديدة لمصر أسموها "مدينة العسكر".
وفي سنة 870 م أنشأ "أحمد بن طولون" أول من حكم مصر من الأتراك، عاصمة أخرى أطلق عليها اسم "القطائع".
وكانت هذه العواصم الإسلامية الثلاث مدنا متقاربة تكاد حدودها تتداخل وتتلامس، وإن كانت جميعها بلا أسوار ولا تحصينات، إلى أن وصلت جيوش المغاربة الفاطميين إلى مدينة "الجيزة" التي تقع على الضفة الغربية للنيل في مواجهة تلك العواصم الإسلامية الثلاث التي تقع جميعها على الضفة الشرقية المقابلة.

كيف بدأ بناء القاهرة..؟

عبر الجيش الفاطمي مجرى النيل بقيادة "جوهر الصقلّي" واستولى بسهولة على العواصم الثلاث. وكان ذلك في 17 شعبان سنة 358 ه الموافق 6 يوليو 969م.
وعسكرت الجيوش الفاطمية الغازية في الأرض الفضاء الواسعة التي يشرف عليها جبل المقطم في الشرق، ويحدها من الغرب مجرى مائي متفرع من النيل اسمه "الخليج المصري" كان يصل ما بين العواصم المصرية الإسلامية ومدينة القلزم (السويس) على البحر الأحمر وقرر جوهر أن يبدأ على الفور بناء العاصمة الجديدة - الرابعة - لمصر، وإذا كان البعض يتشكك في قصة الغراب التي حددت الموقع الذي يبني فيه العاصمة الجديدة، فإن هناك رواية أخرى يذكرها بعض المؤرخين حول اسم مدينة القاهرة، فيقولون إن اسم المدينة كان "المنصورية". وذلك تيمنًا باسم مدينة المنصورية التي أنشأها الخليفة الفاطمي المنصور بالله - والد الخليفة المعز لدين الله - بجوار مدينة "القيروان". غير أن الخليفة المعز غيّر هذا الاسم إلى "القاهرة" حين سمع حكاية الكوكب القاهر الذي طلع بسماء المدينة لحظة البدء في بنائها.

قاهرة المعز

كانت القاهرة أيام المعز لدين الله مدينة ملكية عسكرية لا يسكنها إلا الفاطميون وجيوشهم.. كانت عبارة عن معقل حصين يسكنه الخليفة وحريمه وأسرته وجنوده ورجال دولته، وأهم مبانيها القصر الكبير والقصر الصغير، وكانا مخصصين للخليفة، وتقع بينهما منطقة "بين القصرين" التي خلدها نجيب محفوظ في أهم رواياته. بالإضافة إلى قصور أخرى أقل فخامة كانت مخصصة للأمراء وقادة الجيوش ومعسكرات الجنود.
وكانت مساحة المدينة لا تتجاوز 340 فدانًا.. منها 70 فدانًا لقصري الخليفة و35 فدانًا كحدائق وبساتين و35 فدانا للشوارع والميادين.. أما المائتا فدان المتبقية فقد وزعت على قبائل زويلة والبرقية والأورام وغيرها من القبائل التي كانت تتألف منها جيوش الفاطميين.
وبطبيعة الحال فقد كان أهم مباني القاهرة على الإطلاق هو الجامع الأزهر. وكانت تحيط به وتجاوره بعض الدور المخصصة لدواوين الحكومة وخزائن المال والسلاح. وكان يحد المدينة من جوانبها الأربعة سور مبني بالطوب اللبن، أقيم في كل ضلع من أضلاعه بابان كبيران مبنيان بالحجر.
ولم يكن مسموحًا لأبناء الشعب المصري بدخول مدينة القاهرة إلا بعد الحصول على إذن أو تصريح خاص. كما لم يكن مسموحا لأبناء للسفراء والمفوضين الأجانب بدخول المدينة راكبين خيولهم. وكان عليهم أن يترجلوا ويسيروا على أقدامهم في حراسة جنود الجيش الفاطمي.

زحف الشعب المصري إلى القاهرة

ولكن قبل أن يكتمل قرن من الزمان على بناء القاهرة، ساءت جميع أحوال الدولة الفاطمية في مصر، وسقطت أسوار المدينة المبنية بالطوب اللبن تحت زحف حركة العمران التي بدأها أبناء الشعب المصري الذين أقاموا مساكنهم حول كل جانب من جوانب المدينة، واختطوا الشوارع والدروب والحواري داخل المدينة وخارجها.
أما الخليفة الفاطمي المستنصر، فقد أصبح يعيش حياة تعسة شقية، وأصبح فقيرًا لا يجد ما يقتات به سوى رغيفين من الخبز كانت تتبرع بهما كل يوم امرأة فاضلة هي ابنة أحد العلماء المصريين. وانتهى الأمر بهذا الخليفة إلى استدعاء العبد الأرمني "بدر الجمالي" الذي كان يحكم سوريا، ليتولى حكم مصر وتخليصها من الكروب والفاقة التي كانت تعانيها.

أبواب جديدة لمواجهة الخطر

انصلحت أحوال القاهرة والقاهريين بتولي "بدر الجمالي" حكم البلاد، فقد خفت حدة وباء الطاعون الذي كان يعصف بالأرواح، وبدأت أسباب المجاعة التي شاعت في البلاد تزول رويدًا رويدًا.. كما ازدادت في الوقت نفسه سبل المخاطر التي بدأت تحيط بمصر وتهددها.
ومن الإصلاحات التي أجراها بدر الجمالي سماحه لأهل مصر وأبناء شعبها بدخول القاهرة بلا إذن أو تصريح "! ".. بل وسمح لهم أيضًا بأن يقيموا بيوتهم ومساكنهم وحوانيتهم داخل حدود المدينة.. كما قام بتعمير منطقة داخل القاهرة يطلق عليها الآن "حي الجمالية" أقام فيها عدة بيوت وفنادق ووكالات تجارية، كما وسع حدود المدينة شمالاً وجنوبًا.
وحتى يستكمل بدر الجمالي تحصينات المدينة لمواجهة الأخطار التي بدأت تهددها، أقام أسواراً حولها مبنية بالطوب اللبن، كما استدعى ثلاثة من المهندسين الأرمن، وطلب منهم أن يصمموا للقاهرة أبوابًا مبنية بالحجر تؤدي دور الحصون الحربية.
وقام كل واحد من هؤلاء المهندسين الأرمن بتصميم باب ضخم يختلف - هندسيا - عن تصميم البابين الآخرين. وقد اختفى هذا السور الآن وزالت آثاره. أما الأبواب الثلاثة فما زالت باقية حتى الآن.. وهي باب الفتوح وباب النصر في شمال المدينة، وباب زويلة في جنوبها. وتعتبر هذه الأبواب الثلاثة - من الناحية المعمارية - من أعظم التحصينات الحربية في مصر الإسلامية، كما تعتبر فريدة في نوعها ولا مثيل لها في كل المدن والدول الإسلامية أو ذات الطابع الإسلامي.

أسوار صلاح الدين الأيوبي 

في سنة 566 ه - 1170م كان صلاح الدين الأيوبي وزيرًا للخليفة الفاطمي "العاضد". وكانت الأخطار التي تحيط بمصر والشام قد ازدادت بدرجة لا يمكن الاستهانة بها أو إغفالها، وذلك بسبب الحملات الصليبية التي كانت تشنها الدول الأوربية على المنطقة حملة وراء أخرى.
شعر صلاح الدين بحسه الحربي اللماح بضرورة تحصين القاهرة ضد أي خطر محتمل، فأمر بترميم السور "اللبني" الذي أقامه بدر الجمالي بعد أن أصبح هذا السور في حالة سيئة. وفي سنة 1176 م بعد أن أصبح صلاح الدين الأيوبي سلطانًا على مصر، أدرك بخبرته التي اكتسبها من حملاته العسكرية الشهيرة في الشام، أن حماية القاهرة تستوجب إقامة المزيد من التحصينات المنيعة، فأمر وزيره "بهاء الدين قراقوش"، ببناء سور ضخم متين مبني بالأحجار وليس من الطوب اللبن، على أن يحيط هذا السور بكل أرجاء مدينة القاهرة وما ألحق بها من بقايا العواصم المصرية السابقة (الفسطاط والعسكر والقطائع).
وكان هذا السور يعتبر بحق واحدا من أضخم أعمال العمارة الحربية الإسلامية التي أقيمت في مصر، حيث كان يبدأ ببرج مقام على شاطئ النيل بمنطقة "المقس" وينتهي ببرج آخر أقيم أيضا على شاطئ النيل بمنطقة الكوم الأحمر بالفسطاط.. ثم يدور السور ليحتضن كل أرجاء القاهرة وملحقاتها.
تطلب البناء آنذاك أن تكون لدى البنائين مئات الآلاف من قطع الأحجار المستوية الجاهزة للبناء الفوري. ومن أجل توفير هذه الكميات الضخمة من الأحجار، أمر الوزير "قراقوش" بفك أحجار مجموعة من المعابد الفرعونية والأهرام الصغيرة الواقعة بمنطقة الجيزة، وكان يتم نقلها عبر النيل إلى الضفة الشرقية، ثم تنقل برًا إلى مواقع البناء المطلوبة.
ومن الغريب أن طريقة الاعتماد على أحجار المنشآت الفرعونية القديمة في إقامة وبناء المنشآت الإسلامية في مصر، قد أصبحت طريقة سهلة شائعة.. فقد اعتمد عليها بدر الجمالي في بناء أبواب القاهرة الثلاثة الشهيرة. كما اعتمد عليها من قبل الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله في بناء جامعه الشهير .. ويستطيع الزائر المدقق - الآن - أن يرى بوضوح على واجهة بعض أحجار هذه المنشآت الإسلامية نقوشا فرعونية ما زالت محتفظة بألوانها التي قاومت عوادي الزمن عبر آلاف السنين.
ومازالت أجزاء كثيرة من هذا السور الحجري الضخم باقية حتى الآن.. كما زالت أجزاء كثيرة أخرى واندرست بسبب قيام بعض أهالي القاهرة في عصور تالية بفك الكثير من أحجار هذا السور لاستخدامها في بناء بيوتهم في الأحياء المتاخمة للسور والتي تحيط بجوانبه.

قلعة صلاح الدين بالقاهرة

وفكر صلاح الدين الأيوبي أيضا في بناء أول قلعة في مصر الإسلامية لتحصين القاهرة باعتبارها قلب الدولة وحمايتها من كل خطر محتمل.. على أن تكون تلك القلعة محور، يربط أسوار القاهرة وتحصيناتها.
وخرج صلاح الدين في صحبة بعض من حرسه وجنده لاختيار مكان بناء القلعة، حتى وصل إلى سطح جرف مرتفع ومتصل بجبل المقطم، ويشرف على مدينة القاهرة وملحقاتها كما يشرف على النيل والجبل.. وفي هذا المكان نفسه كانت توجد "قبة الهواء" وهي استراحة بناها "حاتم بن هرثمة" أحد ولاة مصر في فجر إسلامها.. وفي قبة الهواء هذه استراح الخليفة المأمون (العباسي) حين جاء إلى مصر عام 217 ه - 832 م.
وقرر صلاح الدين أن تقام قلعته في ذلك المكان الفريد لتكون مقرًا للحكم ومركزا للدفاع عن الدولة.. وظلت القلعة تؤدي هذا الدور في كل العصور الإسلامية التالية على عصر صلاح الدين حتى عصر محمد علي وعصر الخديو إسماعيل الذي نقل مقر الحكم من القلعة إلى قصر عابدين.
وبطبيعة الحال فقد تغيرت معالم ومنشآت القلعة عبر تلك العصور.. فقد اندثرت مبان قديمة وحلت محلها منشآت أخرى، كما تعددت الأبراج والأبواب في أسوارها..
وذكر المؤرخون أسماء عدة أبواب اشتهرت بها القلعة كباب الدرفيل .. وباب القلة .. وباب النحاس.. وباب سارية.. وباب المدرج.. وباب القرافة.. وباب السلسلة.. وباب الجبل.. وباب العزب. وقد زالت بعض تلك الأبواب ولم يعد لها أثر، كما بقيت أبواب أخرى مازالت شاهدة على مدى قوة تحصينات القلعة طبقا للمفاهيم الحربية خلال تلك العصور الإسلامية.
وحتى يتم تزويد القلعة بماء النيل، أقيمت أسوار عالية تمتد إلى مسافة طويلة تصل بين مجرى نهر النيل وبين القلعة ومنشآتها. وقد سمي هذا السورب "مجرى العيون". ويبدأ من شاطئ النيل حيث أقيمت الروافع والقواديس لترفع الماء إلى أعلى السور، فيجري خلال قناة علوية حتى يصل إلى أسوار القلعة فيجتازها إلى داخلها.

ذات المائة باب

ما السبب الذي دعا بعض المؤرخين إلى تسمية القاهرة بالمدينة ذات المائة باب، فيرجع أساسًا إلى كثرة عدد الأبواب التي تميزت بها القاهرة كمدينة ذات طابع خاص مميز. وعلى أية حال فالقول بأن القاهرة ذات المائة باب هو وصف إنشائي مثله في ذلك مثل القول بأن القاهرة ذات الألف مئذنة.. فلم يكن عدد الأبواب مائة بل أقل، ولم يكن عدد المآذن ألفا بل يزيد.
في هذا الاستطلاع الذي تقوم به مجلة "العربي" بين حصون القاهرة القديمة وأبراجها وأسوارها وأبوابها، سنزور أهم أبواب القاهرة القديمة وأشهرها.. وهي الأبواب التي بناها بدر الجمالي منذ نيف وتسعمائة عام، ومازالت باقية حتى يومنا هذا كجزء من الآثار الإسلامية التي تزخر بها مدينة القاهرة.

باب الفتوح



يقع هذا الباب لا الجانب الشمالي من أسوار القاهرة القديمة.. وهو مبنى ضخم من الحجر يتكون من برجين شبه مستديرين تعلوهما حجرات أعدت لتحصين وحماية الجنود المدافعين، بها فتحات أو "مزاغل" لرمي السهام ضد الأعداء.
وفي سقف الباب ومدخله بين هذين البرجين توجد مجموعة من الفتحات كانت تصب منها الزيوت المغلية أو السوائل الكاوية على جنود العدو لمنعهم من دخول المدينة.
وإذا صعد الزائر إلى سطح هذين البرجين لاستطاع أن يشاهد منظرا واسعا (بانوراما) لمعالم القاهرة القديمة والقاهرة الحديثة أيضا، حيث يرى مئات من القباب والمنائر ومآذن الجوامع والمساجد.. كما يظهر جامع الحاكم بأمر الله ملاصقًا للسور الحجري المرتفع الذي يربط المسافة بين باب الفتوح وباب النصر.
وبين البرجين من الداخل نرى الباب الخشبي الضخم الذي كان يفتح ويغلق عند اللزوم. ويتكون هذا الباب من ضلفتين مصنوعتين من الخشب السميك المقوى بشنابر أو (أشرطة) حديدية ذات مسامير كبيرة مرصوصة في صفوف متوازية.
ومن الطريف أنه كانت هناك عادة شعبية منتشرة بين بسطاء الناس وانقرضت الآن تمامًا، وهي أن يقوم من له طلب أو أمنية بلف فتلة من الخيط أو شريط صغير من القماش حول رأس أحد المسامير الكبيرة التي تبرز رءوسها من إحدى ضلفتي الباب وهو يدعو الله أن يستجيب لدعائه ويحقق له ما يطلبه أو يتمناه.

باب النصر



أما باب النصر فطرازه المعماري مختلف تماما عن طراز باب الفتوح، فبرجاه مربعان وليست لهما استدارة برجي باب الفتوح .. كما تتحلى الجدران الخارجية لكل برج منهما بأشكال فنية منحوتة بالحجر البارز تمثل بعض الأسلحة والأدوات الحربية التي كانت معروفة في الزمن القديم.
وباب النصر مجهز أيضا بالحجرات العلوية ذات الفتحات والمزاغل التي تستخدم في رمي السهام، وفتحات السقف التي كانت تصب منها السوائل المهلكة على المغيرين.
وخلف الضلفة اليمنى لباب النصر نرى ضريحًا متواضعًا دفن فيه أحد الأولياء الطيبين الذين كانوا يعيشون في القاهرة القديمة .. ولهذا الضريح حكاية طريفة لا بأس من الإشارة إليها.. فصاحب الضريح اسمه "حسن الذوق" (لاحظ تركيبة الاسم) وكان رجلا طيبا في غاية من لطف المعشر والذوق الرفيع في معاملة الناس.
وتقول الحكاية إن الرجل كان يبذل جهودا مضنية في محاولة منع المشاجرات والمنازعات التي كانت تنشب بين الناس لأسباب مختلفة، ومحاولة تهدئة خواطر الثائرين الذين كانوا يفقدون أعصابهم فيسبون ويلعنون. وكان الرجل يبذل قصارى جهده في تعليم الناس قواعد الذوق السليم وأساليب التعامل بالحسنى والمعروف. ولكن يبدو أن الناس لم يستجيبوا بسهولة إلى تعاليمه الرفيعة، فزهق الرجل وشعر باليأس وقرر الرحيل عن القاهرة وأهلها.
وحمل الرجل متاعه على ظهره .. وسار مودعًا شوارع القاهرة ودروبها وحواريها إلى أن وصل إلى باب النصر ليخرج من المدينة .. ولكن تشاء الأقدار أن يحل أجله عندما أوشك على الخروج من الباب. وقام أهالي القاهرة الطيبون بدفن الرجل حيث سقط بجوار الضلفة اليمنى للباب، وأقاموا له الضريح الصغير المتواضع، وأطلقوا عليه اسم "سيدي حسن الذوق" .. ولعل هذا هو السند المباشر للمثل الشعبي الذي يقوله أهل القاهرة بلغتهم العامية حين يطيبون الخواطر ويدعون إلى التعامل بالحسنى: "الذوق ما خرجش من مصر!".

باب زويلة






وفي الناحية الجنوبية من سور القاهرة الذي بناه بدر الجمالي نرى الباب الثالث من أبواب القاهرة المشهور باسم "باب زويلة" حيث كانت قبيلة زويلة المغربية تسكن وراءه. كما اشتهر أيضًا باسم "بوابة المتولي" حيث كان يجلس بجواره المتولي الذي كان يقوم بتحصيل الرسوم من الداخلين إلى القاهرة من أهل مصر.
ويعتبر باب زويلة أجمل أبواب القاهرة الثلاثة من الناحية المعمارية. وربما كان السبب في إبراز جماله المعماري يرجع إلى قيام "السلطان مؤيد شيخ" - وهو أحد سلاطين المماليك الجراكسة المعروفين تاريخيًا باسم المماليك البرجية - في سنة 1412 م ببناء مئذنتي جامعه الفخم الملاصق لباب زويلة من ناحية الغرب وهو الجامع المعروف باسم "جامع المؤيد".
وتعتلي كل واحدة من هاتين المئذنتين أحد البرجين شبه المستديرين اللذين يتكون منهما الباب. وتعتبر هاتان المئذنتان من أجمل المآذن المملوكية التي تعلو جوامع القاهرة ومساجدها، وأعطتا للبرجين جمالاً معماريا لا تخطئه العين.
ولباب زويلة شهرة بغيضة في تاريخ القاهرة القديمة، حيث كانت تجرى عنده عمليات الإعدام.. سواء بالشنق أو بقطع الرءوس أو بتشطير جسم المحكوم عليه إلى نصفين.. وكانت الرءوس المقطوعة أو الجثث المشنوقة تعلق على باب زويلة لمدة كافية حتى تؤدي دورها كعبرة للآخرين.
ومن أشهر عمليات الإعدام التي أجريت عند باب زويلة، عملية شنق السلطان طومانباي آخر من تولى حكم مصر في دولة المماليك الجراكسة، والذي أعدمه السلطان العثماني سليم الأول عندما استولى على مصر ودخل القاهرة في سنة 1517 م.
ويحكى أن أهالي مصر الذين تجمعوا ليشاهدوا شنق سلطانهم الشجاع الذي استمات في الدفاع عن بلادهم قد أخذوا يبكون، وارتفعت أصوات النساء بالولولة والصراخ.. إلا أن طومانباي تقدم إلى حبل المشنقة وهو يصيح في أهل مصر: لا تبكوا.. واقرأوا لي الفاتحة، بارك الله فيكم!

أبواب السور الشرقي

والجانب الشرقي لسور القاهرة القديمة كان سيئ الحظ.. فهو مجاور لتلال الدراسة حيث كانت تلقى أكوام القمامة خارج أسوار المدينة لمدة قاربت الألف عام.. وتراكمت تلك الأكوام فوق الأبواب التي كانت قائمة في هذا الجانب من السور حتى أهلكتها ودمرتها ولم يعد باقيا منها سوى آثار لا تذكر.
ومع ذلك فإننا نعرف الكثير عن أوصاف تلك الأبواب وحكاياتها من واقع كتابات المؤرخين الذين أرخوا للقاهرة ووصفوا منشاتها ومبانيها الكبرى. كما اكتشفت حديثا بقايا باب كان اسمه "باب التوفيق".. كما يصف المؤرخون بابا شهيرا كان يسمى "باب القراطين". وقد سمي بهذا الاسم لأنه كان قائلا بجوار سوق للمواشي حيث يوجد "القراطون" الذين يبيعون "القرط" وهو البرسيم.
ويقول المؤرخون أيضا إن باب القراطين قد سمى في عصر لاحق "بالباب المحروق".. وذلك لأن إحدى فرق المماليك البحرية التابعة لأمير مملوكي اسمه "إقطاي" كانت تريد الفرار ليلا من القاهرة بعد أن علمت الفرقة بمقتل أميرها.. وعندما وصل هؤلاء المماليك إلى هذا الباب وجدوه مغلفا لأن أبواب القاهرة كانت تغلق كلها بعد غروب الشمس.. فقاموا بإحراق الباب وتدميره ليتمكنوا من الهرب والفرار من المماليك الآخرين الذين كانوا يتعقبونهم.
ونعرف من كتابات المؤرخين أيضا أن هناك بابا كان يسمى "باب البرقية" نسبة إلى طائفة من الجنود القادمين من مدينة "برقة". وقد سمي هذا الباب في عصور لاحقة باسم "باب الغريب".

أبواب السور الغربي

أما أبواب القاهرة التي كانت تقع في الجانب الغربي من أسوارها التي تطل على مجرى "الخليج المصري" فقد زالت جميعها، ولم يعد باقيا منها سوى ذكرياتها متمثلة في أسمائها التي أطلقت على الأحياء السكنية أو المواقع التي كانت قائمة فيها.. وذلك مثل "باب سعادة" الذي كان منسوبا إلى "سعادة بن حيان" غلام المعز لدين الله الفاطمي.. و "باب القنطرة" الذي سمي بهذا الاسم بسبب القنطرة التي بناها جوهر الصقلي فوق مجرى الخليج المصري لتصل بين الأحياء الشرقية للقاهرة وأحيائها الغربية في منطقة "المقس" في موضع حي الأزبكية الآن.
وفي مواجهة باب القنطرة وعلى الضفة الغربية للخليج، كان يقع "باب الشعرية" الذي سمي كذلك بسبب وجود طائفة من البربر كانوا يسمون "بني الشعرية" وكانوا يقيمون بجواره. وقد ظل" باب الشعرية" قائما إلى أن أزيل سنة 1884 م بسبب تصدع مبانيه وبسبب افتتاح وإنشاء شوارع وطرقات جديدة. ومع ذلك فقد ظل اسم "باب الشعرية" باقيا حتى الآن، حيث يطلق على الحي الشعبي الكبير الذي يقع بين أحياء الجمالية والفجالة والأزبكية.
وبحس واع بتاريخ القاهرة والقاهريين.. حرص الأهالي على إطلاق أسماء الأبواب العديدة التي كانت قائمة بأسوار المدينة، وأسماء أبواب الحارات الكبرى، على الأماكن والمواقع نفسها التي كانت قائمة فيها قبل أن تزول وتندثر.
وأشهر أسماء الأبواب في مختلف مناطق القاهرة وأحيائها: باب القوس.. باب الخوخة.. باب الشعراني البراني.. باب الفرج.. باب الخلق (حيث يوجد الآن مبنى المتحف الإسلامي ودار الكتب المصرية).. باب اللوق.. باب الزهومة.. باب الذهب.. باب الزمرد.. باب الديلم.. باب تربة الزعفران.. باب البحر. باب الحديد (حيث توجد المحطة الرئيسية للسكك الحديدية).. باب الوزير..باب الصفاء.. إلخ.
ولولا ذكاء القاهريين في تخليد أسماء هذه الأبواب بعد زوالها واندثارها، لما علمنا بأن القاهرة كانت لها كل هذه الأبواب.. ولما علمنا بحكايات تلك الأبواب وتاريخها.*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الله يا أستاذ معتز :
بحث رائع نتنسم من خلاله عبق الماضى العاطر , بقلم رشيق معاصر ..
موضوع متكامل يستوجب الأستاذ معتز عليه كل الشكر ..
أكثر الله من أمثالك من الباحثين المنقبين فى تاريخنا و آثارنا .. فى كل عصورها ..
سلمت يداك
مصطفى سلام

----------


## قلب مصر

سبحان الله ابن طيبة ........
كأنك كنت تقرأ أفكارى 
فأنا بالفعل كنت أعد موضوع عن أبواب القاهرة وانتهيت بالفعل من أعداد أول حلقه منه وكانت عن باب زويلة 
فمن المهم جدا أن نعرف تاريخ القاهرة وبدايات إنشائها ولما أقيمت هذه الأبواب وماذا كانت تعنى للمصريين والمغتربين وتاريخ الأحداث المرتبطة بهذه الأبواب التاريخية

تاريخ جميل للقاهرة ولمصر بأكملها
اشكرك على المعلومات الهامة الجميلة الواردة بالموضوع 
وإذا رغبت فمن الممكن أن أضيف الصور التى رفعهتها لباب زويلة فى موضوع حضرتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله يا أستاذ معتز :
> بحث رائع نتنسم من خلاله عبق الماضى العاطر , بقلم رشيق معاصر ..
> موضوع متكامل يستوجب الأستاذ معتز عليه كل الشكر ..
> أكثر الله من أمثالك من الباحثين المنقبين فى تاريخنا و آثارنا .. فى كل عصورها ..
> سلمت يداك
> مصطفى سلام


*استاذي الجليل مصطفي سلام
يزيدني شرفا سيدي ان تمر علي احد موضوعاتي
دمت بالف خير
و شاكر علي راي سيادتكم في الموضوع*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> سبحان الله ابن طيبة ........
> كأنك كنت تقرأ أفكارى 
> فأنا بالفعل كنت أعد موضوع عن أبواب القاهرة وانتهيت بالفعل من أعداد أول حلقه منه وكانت عن باب زويلة 
> فمن المهم جدا أن نعرف تاريخ القاهرة وبدايات إنشائها ولما أقيمت هذه الأبواب وماذا كانت تعنى للمصريين والمغتربين وتاريخ الأحداث المرتبطة بهذه الأبواب التاريخية
> 
> تاريخ جميل للقاهرة ولمصر بأكملها
> اشكرك على المعلومات الهامة الجميلة الواردة بالموضوع 
> وإذا رغبت فمن الممكن أن أضيف الصور التى رفعهتها لباب زويلة فى موضوع حضرتك


*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
اهلا بك
انا عندي راي ياريت توافقي عليه
ما راي حضرتك لو اوردتي الموضوع الذي قمتي باعداده في ذات هذا الموضوع حتي يكون موضوعا كاملا متكاملا و بالصور
شكرا لك اختي الفاضلة علي المرور
و دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر*
> 
> *اهلا بك*
> *انا عندي راي ياريت توافقي عليه*
> *ما راي حضرتك لو اوردتي الموضوع الذي قمتي باعداده في ذات هذا الموضوع حتي يكون موضوعا كاملا متكاملا و بالصور*
> *شكرا لك اختي الفاضلة علي المرور*
> *و دمتي بالف خير*


ان شاء الله أخى الفاضل أضعه الليلة فى الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]باب زويلة[/grade]


اسطورة رائعة كأنها ليلة من ليالى الف ليلة وليلة تقف وراء هذا الباب
باب زويلة الباب الذى شهد الانكسارات والانتصارات 

شهد احتفالات تتويج السلاطين وبعدها شهد شنقهم عليه لعل أشهرهم السلطان طومان باى 
الباب الذى دخل منه العظماء إلى القاهرة المعزية وأيضا دخل منه الملايين من الحرافيش المصريين
وراء هذا الباب حكايات وحكايات لم ينسها التارخ 
ظلت واقفة شامخة بعمر وشموخ هذا الباب لتحكى لنا صفحة رائعة من تاريخنا المصرى 

هذا الباب الذى يعد أثر رائع من آثارنا الإسلامية الموجودة فى قاهرة المعز والذى يرجع تاريخه إلى عصر الدولة الفاطمية 

قام بتشييده أمير الجيوش القائد الفاطمى بدر الدين الجمالى فى القرن الحادى عشر
ما هى الحكايات التى وراء هذا الباب

هيا بنا معا لنعرف صفحة من تاريخ مصر الرائع
وفترة ليست بوجيزة ظل فيها هذا الصرح الشامخ معلما رائعا من معالم مصر المحروسة
ما هى قصة هذا الباب 
هيا بنا نعرفها سويا 

عندما انتويت ان اكتب عن باب زويلة وجدت حكايات لها العجب تصل إلى حد الأساطير ووجدت أن أساطين الكتابة القدامى من أمثال المقريزى والقلقشندى وابن اياس أوفوا الكثير من حكيهم عن هذا الإثر الرائع الذى لا يزال يضيئ سماء القاهرة بشموخ واعزاز ولكن معا سنحاول ان ندخل في ليالى هذا الباب السحرية ونرى بدايات إنشائه وتاريخه العظيم

وكنت انتوى أن أفرد موضوعا لكل باب من أبواب القاهرة الساحرة ولكن آثرت أن أدرجة ضمن موضوع أخى العزيز ابن طيبة.

----------


## قلب مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]حكاية باب زويلة[/grade]


يرجع تاريخ بنائه إلى عام ألفٍ واثنين وتسعين ميلادية 
ومن هذا الباب التاريخي الشهير.. باب زويلة.. دخل أمير المؤمنين الخليفة المعز لدين الله, قبل ألف عام الى عاصمتها الجديدة التي أمر بتأسيسها (القاهرة), وهنا أيضا على باب زويلة شنق طومان باي سلطان مصر وبطل نضالها, وقائد مقاوماتها ضد الغزو العثماني.. فمن بين كل أبواب القاهرة القديمة.. النصر, الفتوح, القراطين, سعادة, التوقين, الشعرية وغيرها من الأبواب التي بناها حكام مصر لترد عنهم كيد المعتدين, وليدق عليها الزائرون فتفتح لهم مصاريعها, واختلف علماء الآثار حول عددها, ولم يتبق منها سوى عدد محدود للغاية لا يتعدى أصابع اليد الواحدة,
من بين كل هذه الأبواب, سيظل باب زويلة أكثرها شهرة وأوثقها ارتباطا بأيام لها تاريخ, أيام كانت فيها مصر مقرا للخلافة الاسلامية, فما هي حكاية باب زويلة؟ ولماذا سمي بهذا الاسم؟ وما هي قصة هذا السلطان الشهيد طومان باي الذي تولى السلطنة بعد قنصوه الغوري, ولمدة مائة يوم فقط, نادى فيها على الفتوات والصبيان الشطار ليشتركوا مع قوات المماليك في قتال الغزاة العثمانيين والدفاع عن بلادهم, فكتبوا أروع الملاحم بدمائهم في شوارع القاهرة, وكيف جرت وقائع شنقه؟.. اعتبارات عسكرية
ومنذ أسس جوهر الصقلي مدينة القاهرة, كان حريصا كل الحرص على بناء سور حولها تتخلله ثمانى بوابات, ولجوهر أسباب عديدة لهذا, أهمها أن الدولة الفاطمية التي آل اليها حكم مصر كانت شيعية المذهب, بينما أهل مصر على المذهب السني, وهو مذهب الدولتين العباسية والأموية, ولهذا كان الحكام الفاطميون يخشون منذ اللحظات الأولى لحكمهم من ارتداد المصريين عن الولاء لهم والانضمام تحت لواء الدولة العباسية السنية المذهب, هذا الى جانب أن الفاطميين لم يكونوا في مأمن من غيرهم من الشيعة الذين كانوا يطمعون في أن يكون لهم نصيب في الخلافة وعلى رأسهم القرامطة, كما أن مصر في عهد الفاطميين أصبحت دارا للخلافة, وليست مجرد دار امارة, ولكل هذه الأسباب رأى جوهر الصقلي أن يحيط المدينة الجديدة بسور يقيه شر الأعداء ويحفظ للفاطميين هيبتهم ويمكنهم من إداء شعائرهم

----------


## قلب مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]سبب تسميه باب زويلة بهذا الاسم[/grade]
أما عن أصل التسمية، فقد كان يوجد في القاهرة حارة – تقابل المحلة في المشرق - تسمى حارة زويلة، كاسم ضاحية في مدينة القيروان و كذلك كاسم بلدة كانت تقع بجوار مدينة المهدية التي بناها عبد الله المهدي، وقد كان يسكن تلك الحارة قبيلة بربرية تسمى زويلة.. فاشتقت تسمية الحارة والبوابة من اسم تلك القبيلة.
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ما كتبه المؤرخون العظام عن باب زويلة[/grade]

يقول المقريزى 
في كتابه المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار في الجزء الثاني
" كان باب زويلة عندما وضع القائد جوهر القاهرة بابين متلاصقين بجوار المسجد المعروف اليوم‏:‏ بسام ابن نوح فلما قدم المعز إلى القاهرة دخل من أحدهما وهو الملاصق للمسجد الذي بقي منه إلى اليوم عقد ويعرف بباب القوس فتيامن الناس به وصاروا يكثرون الدخول والخروج منه وهجروا الباب المجاور له حتى جرى على الألسنة أن من مر به لا تقضى له حاجة وقد زال هذا الباب ولم يبق له أثر اليوم إلا أنه يفضي إلى الموضع الذي يعرف اليوم‏:‏ بالحجارين حيث تباع آلات الطرب من الطنابير والعيدان ونحوهما وإلى الآن مشهور بين الناس أن من يسلك من هناك لا تقضى له حاجة ويقول بعضهم‏:‏ من أجل أن هنالك آلات المنكر وأهل البطالة من المغنين والمغنيات وليس الأمر كما زعم فإن هذا القول جار على ألسنة أهل القاهرة من حين دخل المعز إليها قبل أن يكون هذا الموضع سوقًا للمعازف وموضعًا لجلوس أهل المعاصي‏.‏ 
فلما كان في سنة خمس وثمانين وأربعمائة بنى أمير الجيوش بدر الجمالي‏:‏ وزير الخليفة المستنصر بالله باب زويلة الكبير الذي هو باق إلى الآن وعلى أبراجه ولم يعمل له باشورة كما هي عادة أبواب الحصون من أن يكون في كل باب عطف حتى لا تهجم عليه العساكر في وقت الحصار ويتعذر سوق الخيل ودخولها جملة لكنه عمل في بابه زلاقة كبيرة من حجارة صوان عظيمة بحيث إذا هجم عسكر على القاهرة لا تثبت قوائم الخيل على الصوان فلم تزل هذه الزلاقة باقية إلى أيام السلطان الملك الكامل ناصر الدين محمد بن الملك العادل أبي بكر بن أيوب فاتفق مروره من هنالك فاختل فرسه وزلق به وأحسبه سقط عنه فأمر بنفضها فنقضت وبقي منها شيء يسير ظاهر فلما ابتنى الأمير جمال الدين يوسف الإستادار المسجد المقابل لباب زويلة وجعله باسم الملك الناصر فرج ابن الملك الظاهر برقوق ظهر عند حفرة الصهريج الذي به بعض هذه الزلاقة وأخرج منها حجارة من صوان لا تعمل فيها العدة الماضية وأشكالها في غاية من الكبر لا يستطيع جرها إلا أربعة أرؤس بقر فأخذ الأمير جمال الدين منها شيئًا وإلى الآن حجر منها ملقى تجاه قبو الخرنشف من القاهرة‏.‏ 
ويذكر أن ثلاثة إخوة قدموا من الرها بنائين بنوا‏:‏ 
باب زويلة 
وباب النصر 
وباب الفتوح 
وكل واحد بنى بابًا وأن باب زويلة هذا بني في سنة أربع وثمانين وأربعمائة وأن باب الفتوح بني في سنة ثمانين وأربعمائة‏.‏ 
ويذكر المؤرخ الشهير (القلقشندي) الكثير عن باب زويلة, ويورد في كتابه (صبح الأعشى) أبياتا من الشعر كتبها على بن محمد النيلي تتحدث عن عظمة هذا الباب, ومنها قوله:
يا صاح لو أبصرت باب زويلة		لعلمت قدر محله بنيانا
باب تأزر بالمجرة وارتدى ال 		 شعرى ولاث برأسه كيوانا
لو أن فرعونا رآه لم يرد			صرحا ولا أوصى به هامانا

وقد ذكر ابن عبد الظاهر في كتاب خطط القاهرة‏:‏ أن باب زويلة هذا بناه العزيز بالله نزار بن المعز وتممه أمير الجيوش 
وقد أخبرني من طاف البلاد ورأى مدن الشرق أنه لم يشاهد في مدينة من المدائن عظم باب زويلة ولا يرى مثل بدنتيه اللتين عن جانبيه ومن تأمل الأسطر التي قد كتبت على أعلاه من خارجه فإنه يجد فيها اسم أمير الجيوش والخليفة المستنير وتاريخ بنائه وقد كانت البدنتان أكبر مما هما الآن بكثير هدم أعلاهما الملك المؤيد شيخ لما أنشأ الجامع داخل باب زويلة وعمر على البدنتين منارتين

----------


## قلب مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]مآذن المؤيد[/grade]



قام المؤيد شيخ في القرن الخامس عشر ميلادية (818 هجري أو عام 820 هـ 1417 ) ببناء مسجد افضى به الى إغلاق أحد المدخلين التاريخيين المتجاورين أحدهما للخروج والأخرى للدخول وكان أول خلفاء الفاطمين الذين حكموا مصر دخل عاصمة ملكه الجديدة من المدخل الايمن في هذه البوابة.  وقد أقام المؤيد أيضاً المأذنتين اللتين تشكلان الان أبرز معالم البوابة فوق البرجين اللذين كانا يشرفا على البوابتينكما أقام شرفة بجوار جسم الباب؛ ليطل منها على استعراض الجيش عند خروجه ودخوله منه. 
وكذلك أقام المؤيد المئذنتين اللتين تشكلان الان أبرز معالم البوابة فوق البرجين اللذين كانا يشرفا على البوابتين


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]سبب إطلاق بوابة المتولى على باب زويلة والحكايات المرتبطة بها[/grade]


يطلق العامة على باب زويلة بوابة المتولي.. حيث كان يجلس في مدخله (متولي) تحصيل ضريبة الدخول الى القاهرة!
واختلفت الروايات حول سبب التسمية، فهناك من يرى أن متولي الحسبة في القاهرة كان يقبع قريباً من الباب، وهناك من يعتقد بوجود القطب المتولي الذي يراقب الأولياء جميعاً، وهو يختفي وراء الباب، الأمر الذي دعاهم إلى التبرك بهذا الباب أو الدعاء عند المرور منه
ومن طرائف المكان هو الاعتقاد السائد بين العامة فى المنطقة بأن روح المتولي الذي تحمل البوابة ايضا اسمه تسكن المصراع الشرقي للباب حيث عرف عنه انه يظهر فى عدة صور مختلفة وهو من الاولياء الذين كان الناس يطلبون مساعدتهم. 
ويقولون أيضاً أن باب المتولي نسب إلى شيخ تناولت كراماته الحكايات مثل الأساطير حيث قالوا أنه كان يطير من القاهرة إلى مكة ويعود دون أن يراه أحد.وكان الناس يقصدونه من أجل التبرك وتلبية الحاجات حيث كانوا يقومون بكتابة العرائض والشكاوى ويدسون أوراقها بين خشب الباب ومساميره وعندما كانوا يريدون استعطاف الوالي يلفون قطعا من القماش حول تلك المسامير
ومن أهم القطع الاثرية التى مازالت موجودة في االبوابة القارب الخشبي الملون المعلق فوق باب زويلة ، وكان يعتقد بأنه قارب الخير والبركة الذى ينطلق منه المتولي بلا انقطاع ويفيض بخيره على كل من يعبر البوابة الخشبية الضخمة

وبعد مرور ما يزيد عن الألف عام، هي عمر باب زويلة بقي اعتقاد لدى بعض النساء من العامة بمقدرة هذا الباب على علاج النساء العقيمات، حيث يؤمن بفكرة مؤداها أن من لا تنجب تستطيع أن تدق مسماراً في جدران الباب وتعقد عليه بعض الخيوط عندئذ قد تتحقق أمنيتها وتنجب ولداً. وبعيدا عن الخرافات يبقي باب زويلة شهيرا بين ابواب القاهرة باسم «الباب الدامي» الذي كانت تتعلق عليه الرؤوس

----------


## قلب مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]وصف الباب[/grade]


ويتكون من كتلة بنائية ضخمة يبغ عرضها‏25.72‏ متر وعمقها ‏25‏ مترا وارتفاعها‏34‏ مترا عن المستوي الاصلي للشارع‏ و37 مترا اذا اعيد الشارع الى الى وضعه القديم
وباب زويلة مثل باب الفتوح يتركب من بوابة عظيمة معقودة عرضها 82ر4مترا وعلى جانبيها برجان عظيمان ذوا واجهتين مستديرتين مصمتتين لنحو ثلثى ارتفاعهما ويشغل الثلث الأخـير فى كل من البرجين حجرة تشرف على مدخل البوابة ويدخل الانسان من البوابة الى ممر مغطى بقبة منخفضة مبنية على مثلثات كرية تحمل الممر العلوى الذى يصل القلعتين بعضهما ببعض من مؤخرتيهما وفوق هـذا الممر ممر آخر تتوجـه شرافات ويـوجد فى أعلى واجهتى البرجين ثلاثة مزاغل وهـى مسدودة ولكن لايزال يمكن رؤيتها رغم ذلك وترى أيضا دوائر هـى أطراف الأعمدة الرابطة كما هـو الحال فى بابى النصر والفتوح
‏ ويتوسط البرجين ممر مكشوف يؤدي الي باب المدخل ويرتفع البرجان الي ثلثي الارتفاع في بناء مصمت ويأتي في الثلث العلوي من كل منهما حجرة دفاع يغطيها قبو  طولي يتقاطع مع قبو عرضي والبرجين، لكل منهما واجهة نصف دائرية، ويكتنف البرجان ممرا مكشوفا، يؤدي إالى المدخل، وفي النهاية إلى حيز مربع واسع، مغطى بقبة ضحلة تحملها مثلثات كروية، ويوجد في الجزء الشرقي من هذا الحيز، دخلة عميقة متعامدة الجوانب تحمل نصف قبة ترتكز على حنايا ذات ضلوع مشعة. وثلثا برجي الباب، يشكلان بناءا مصمتا، بينما يضم الثلث العلوي من كل برج غرفة رماية. وتوجد في أعلى واجهة البرجين ثلاث مزاغل (وهي فتحات رمي)، كما توجد حجرة تشرف على مدخل البوابة.

ولما شرع الملك المؤيد أبو النصر شيخ المحمودى فى بناء مسجده المجاور للباب من 818الى 823هـ ( 1405-1410م) انتهز مهندسه فرصة وجود برجى باب زويله وفكر في استغلال كل من البرجين كأساس المئذنتين للجامع عام‏818‏ هجرية فهدم أعلاهـما وأقام مئذنتى المسجد عليهما  ولجأ الي ثقب الجزء الاوسط من اقبية كل من الحجرتين وشيد قاعدتي المئذنتين فوق الكتلة المسطحة مباشرة ثم ارتفع بالمئذنتين وينفرد باب زويلة بعدة ظواهر معمارية وتفاصيل زخرفية‏.‏


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ترميم باب زويلة[/grade]


أعيد افتتاح باب زويلة ، بعد انتهاء فريق عمل مصري أميركي من أعمال ترميمه. 
في 14/9/2003
وبلغت كلفة ترميم البوابة خمسة ملايين جنيه مصري (900 الف دولار تقريبا)، وتضمنت صيانة النقوش الداخلية في مجموعة البوابة التي يطلق عليها ايضا اسم بوابة المتولي، وازالة كتل الغبار وعادم السيارات عن حجارتها وعن المئذنتين اللتين تعلوان البرج. 
كما تم ترميم البوابة الخشبية البالغ وزنها أربعة أطنان وإعادة تحريكها لاقفالها وفتحها بعد أن كان ذلك متعثرا منذ 500 عام بسبب تراكم الاتربة. 
وشمل المشروع إقامة متحف أطلق عليه اسم روح باب زويلة وقد وضعت فيه القطع الاثرية التي وجدت في مواقع مختلفة حول منطقة الباب في الداخل والخارج وبصفة خاصة فى المنطقة الغربية. 
كما تم كذلك ترميم حوض سقي الدواب وبقايا أرضيات وبقايا معدات تعليق المجرمين على الباب بعد قتلهم. وكان من اشهر من علقت جثته على هذه البوابة السلطان طوماي باي اخر سلاطين المماليك. 

وقد تكلفت عمليات ترميم وتجديد البوابة، التي بنيت عام 1092، أكثر من ملايين دولار واستغرق الامر خمس سنوات لاتمامها. 
وقد افتتح البوابة وزير الثقافة المصري مع السفير الامريكي في القاهرة. 
وقال بيان للسفارة الامريكية بالقاهرة :"إن فريقا أمريكيا مصريا عكف على عمليات التجديد والترميم، مشيرا إلى أن واشنطن تبرعت لهذا المشروع بمبلغ 450 ألف دولار". 
وكان قد تم خلال عملية التجديد الكشف عن المدخل الرئيسي للبرج، والذي كان مدخلا سريا. وتم أيضا الكشف عن الحاملات البرونزية للالواح الخشبية. 
وقد افتتح الوزير أيضا متحفا أطلق عليه "روح باب زويلة" والذي يضم كنوزا اثرية تم الكشف عنها في منطقة البوابة.

----------


## قلب مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]قصة طومان باي أشهر من شنقوا على باب زويلة[/grade]

إن حكاية طومان باي تبدأ بعد مقتل عمه السلطان الغوري في موقعة (مرج دابق) والتي اختفت فيها جثته ولم يعثر لها بعد على أثر!.. ولولا خيانة امراء المماليك لسلطانهم وقائدهم الغوري, لكان استطاع أن يهزم العثمانيين الزاحفين الى مصر, وأن يصدهم عن التقدم نحوها.. لكن الموقعة انتهت بهزيمة الغوري, وأخذت فلول جيشه تعود الى مصر, وأخذ جيش الغزاة العثمانيين يواصل زحفه الى مصر بقيادة السلطان سليم الأول, وساور الناس في مصر القلق, وأصبحوا في حيرة على المستقبل, وأثار بعض المماليك فتنة.. وتم نهب خان الخليلي, وقتل من فيه من التجار الأروام بحجة انتمائهم الى العثمانيين, وشماتتهم في مقتل الغوري, الذي كان قد عين ابن أخيه (طومان باي) نائبا له قبل خروجه لقتال العثمانيين, وبعد قتله, أجمع أمراء القاهرة على اختيار الأمير طومان باي سلطانا للبلاد.. لكنه امتنع لحرج الموقف وقلة المال وضعف وسائل الدفاع وتفرق قلوب الأمراء والجند, ثم عاد ووافق بعد إلحاح, وبعد أن أقسم أمراء المماليك أمامه على المصحف على عدم خيانة سلطانهم الجديد, وأخذ يعد العدة لمواجهة الغزاة.. ولم يعتمد طومان باي على المماليك وحدهم, وإنما حرص على أن يشترك أبناء القاهرة في الدفاع عن وطنهم, وكان معسكر تجمع القوات المصرية عند منطقة (الريدانية) وهي حي العباسية الآن
وكان من رأي طومان باي أن يخرج بقواته لقتال العدو قبل أن يصل الى القاهرة, لكن الأمراء لم يطيعوا وفضلوا الانتظار حتى يقتحم عليهم العدو ديارهم, ويشير ابن إياس أن طومان كان يرتدي رداء الحرب ويحمل الحجارة مع البنائين والتراب مع الفعلة أثناء حفر الخنادق, ويصف ما جرى يوم معركة الريدانية وهو يوم الأربعاء 28 من ذي الحجة سنة 92 2 هجرية فيقول: (وصلت طلائع عسكر ابن عثمان عند بركة (الحاج) بضواحي القاهرة, فاضطربت أحوال العسكر المصرية, وأغلق باب الفتوح وباب النصر وباب الشعرية وباب البحر.. وأغلقت الأسواق, وزعق النفير, وصار السلطان طومان باي راكبا بنفسه وهو يرتب الأمراء على قدر منازلهم, ونادى للعسكر بالخروج للقتال, وأقبل جند ابن عثمان كالجراد المنتشر, فتلاقى الجيشان في أوائل الريدانية, فكان بين الفريقين معركة مهولة وقتل من العثمانية ما لا يحصى عددهم). ويستطرد ابن إياس فيقول: (ثم دبت الحياة في العثمانية, فقتلوا من عسكر مصر ما لا يحصى عددهم.
وكان ذلك بارشاد بعض الأمراء الخونة.. لكن السلطان طومان باي ثبت وهو يقاتل بنفسه في نفر قليل من العبيد الرماة والمماليك السلحدارية, ثم تكاثرت عليه العثمانية ورأى العسكر قد قل من حوله, خاف أن يقبضوا عليه, فطوى (السنجق) السلطاني ـ أي العلم واختفى جهة طره).
ودخل العثمانيون مدينة القاهرة في اليوم الثاني للمعركة وخطب باسم السلطان سليم شاه على منابر المساجد, إلا أن طومان باي لم يستسلم وراح ينظم الصفوف وانضمت اليه جموع حاشدة من فتيان القاهرة وشجعانها, واستمرت المواجهات بين طومان باي وبين العثمانيين فترة طويلة شهدت فيها شوارع القاهرة وأحيائها القديمة معارك وهجمات المقاومة الشعبية ضد العثمانيين, وفي واحدة من هجمات المقاومة الشعبية والتي جرت في بولاق, كاد أن يقتل سليم الأول بعد أن أحاط طومان ورجاله بمعسكره وأخذوا يرجمونه بالنيران والحجارة, وفي مرحلة من مراحل المقاومة ضد الغزاة, اتخذ طومان باي من جامع شيخون مركزا للمقاومة الشعبية, وهذا الجامع يقع في شارع شيخون بالجمالية, وكان يسمى قديما شارع (الصليبة) وعرفت المنطقة من حوله بمنطقة الصليبة, وقد دارت في هذه المنطقة معارك عنيفة بين قوات المماليك والعثمانيين استبسل فيها طومان باي ثم هرب وانسحب بعد أن تأكد أن ميزان القوة لم يعد في صالحه.
وبعد هربه أحرق العثمانيون جامع شيخون والبيوت من حوله, وقتلوا أكثر من عشرة آلاف من العامة والغلمان, ورغم بشاعة هذا الانتقام إلا أن المقاومة لم تنته, واستمر طومان يحشد الرجال لصد الغزاة, الى أن كانت المعركة الأخيرة التي وقعت عند منطقة وردان (إمبابة الآن) وأحرز فيها عسكر مصر انتصارات في البداية, إلا أن العثمانيين قد انتصروا في النهاية لتفوقهم في العدد والعتاد, وكانت تلك هي المعركة الفاصلة التي أنكسرت بعدها المقاومة, وأخذ طومان باي يبحث عن مكان يلجأ اليه حتى لا يقع في أيدي غريمه السلطان سليم الأول, ولجأ الى صديقه شيخ العربان (حسن بن مرعي) والذي كان قد أخرجه من السجن الذي دخله أيام السلطان الغوري, ولكن شيخ العربان وشى به.. وأبلغ عنه السلطان سليم! الذي أعجبته شجاعته وصلابته في حواره الأخير معه, إلا أنه أمر في النهاية بشنقه..
ليلة شنق طومانوكان المؤرخ المصري ابن إياس شاهد عيان على ما حدث وقدم وصفا دقيقا لوقائع يوم شنق طومان باي قال فيه: (عند باب زويلة توقف ركب السلطان الأسير طومان باي.. كان في حراسة 400 جندي من الانكشارية.. وكان مكبلا فوق فرسه.. وكان الناس في القاهرة قد خرجوا ليلقوا نظرة الوداع على سلطان مصر..
وتطلع طومان باي الى (قبو البوابة) فرأى حبلا يتدلى, فأدرك أن نهايته قد حانت.. فترجل.. وتقدم نحو الباب بخطى ثابتة.. ثم توقف وتلفت الى الناس الذين احتشدوا من حول باب زويلة.. وتطلع اليهم طويلا.. وطلب من الجميع أن يقرأوا له الفاتحة ثلاث مرات.. ثم التفت الى الجلاد, وطلب منه أن يقوم بمهمته).. وبشنق السلطان طومان باي استتب الأمر للسلطان سليم بمصر والشام وأقام في القاهرة لفترة رتب خلالها أحوالها ودبر أمورها, وأمر بحمل أموال مصر وذخائرها وتحفها ونفائسها ومخطوطاتها الى عاصمة ملكه, وجمع مئات من الصناع والعمال وذوي الخبرة وأهل الحرف وقام بترحيلهم الى القسطنطينية, وغادر مصر الى عاصمة ملكه بعد ثلاثة أشهر من شنق طومان باي الذي بقيت سيرته كبطل قومي ورمز للمقاومة, وبقى سيفه المحفوظ في متحف الفن الاسلامي بالقاهرة, والذي يحمل ألقابه مكتوبة بالذهب.. وهي السلطان العادل أبو النصر طومان باي.. سلطان الاسلام والمسلمين.. أبو الفقراء والمساكين.. قاتل الكفرة والمشرطين.. محيي العدل في العالمين!

----------


## قلب مصر

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]معرض صور باب زويلة[/grade]

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي ابن طيبة
ومجهود طيب منك جدااا
واضافة قلب مصر اثرت الموضوع
لكم مني كل التحية والتقدير

----------


## قلب مصر

مصادر الدراسة
المقريزى .... المواعظ والاعتبار فى ذكر الخطب والآثار - الجزء الثاني.
ابن عبد الظاهر .... خطط القاهرة.
القلقشندي ....... صبح الأعشى
ابن إياس .... النجوم الزاهرة فى ملوك مصر والقاهرة
جريدة الشرق الأوسط
موقع القناة
جريدة الفن الإسلامى
كتاباتى الشخصية 
وبعض المواقع الأخرى على شبكة النت

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

موضوع رائع ومتكامل وقراءة مستفيضة للتاريخ .....
دائما تأتينا بمواضيع مميزة ورحلات رائعة نتجول من خلالها في تاريخ مصر ......
وأضافة متميزة ووافية من قلب مصر النابض دائماً ....
لكما خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

ما أروع الأفكار إذا تكاملت و تناسقت !!
ما أبدع الأقلام إذا أكملت و استطردت !!

لا أملك إلا أن أشد على يدىْ ابن طيبة الخلاق ,  و أم يوسف الواعية المثقفة ..
كلاهما عاشق !!  عاشق لما أعشقه ونعشقه جميعا : مصر .. تراث مصر .. تاريخ مصر .. آثار مصر .. بل .. تراب مصر .

استاذنا معتز , سيدتنا قلب مصر .. أدام الله عليكما البركة , و بارك فى تعاونكما البناء الذى خلب العقل بما أوردتماه مما يحمل عبق التاريخ , و رائحة الماضى بانتصاراته و انكساراته . 
أذهلتمانى و الله !!
فى انتظار المزيد .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
ربنا يبارك لنا فيكي جعلتي الموضوع وثائقيا و موسوعيا
لينهل منه الجميع المعرفة 
هكذا انتي دائما
دمتي بالف خير اختي الفاضلة*

----------


## قلب مصر

أم أحمد الرائعة  
ليلة عشق الغالية
أستاذى الفاضل مصطفى سلام
أخى العزيز ابن طيبة
اشكركم جميعا
وان شاء الله عند إعداد باقى حلقات أبواب القاهرة سأرفقها فى نفس الموضوع 
ربنا يوفقكم جميعا

----------


## جوليا

موضوع قليل علية رائع

شكرا لك على موضوع المميز 

ومجهودك وشكرا على حسن اختيارك للموضوع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الله عليك يا صديقى الغالى . دائماً تقدم الحقائق فى ثوب جميل . استمتعت وعلمت الكثير من المعلومات التى كنت أجهلها . دمت بخير

----------


## anas*

جميل جميل جميل

مجهود جبار
بس الموضوع يستاهل التعب والله

تسلم اخى

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

ابن طيبة .. موضوع رائع .. ومجهود اروع والاروع هو الكاتب .. شكري وتقديري لك .
تحياتي لك ...

----------


## الفتى الطائر

الله على الموضوع الجميل ..شكرا على الموضوعات الرائعه

----------

